# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie

## kruimel156

Hoi ben een vrouw van 34 heb sinds een half jaar last van benouwdheid zelfs gestopt met roken. heb gister ernstig hyperventelatie gehad en bij spoed eisende hulp geweest, gewoon naar huis gestuurd met advies ontspanning te zoeken maar benouwdheid blijft 23 dec afspraak longfunctie test omdat er in mijn fam copd zit maar heb zelf dat het iets anders is die mij de benouwdheid geeft . heeft iemand anders ervaring er mee? ben echt bang dat er iets met mijn hart is heb vooral veel druk en pijn op borst ook al ik geen hyperventelatie heb gewoon de heledag door en trekt door naar de linkerkant van mijn kaak moet ik wel zolang wachten? bedankt groetjes kruimel 156 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hoi hoi, 

Vervelend dat je daar last van hebt. Jij schrijft dat je druk op je borst hebt ook als je geen hyperventilatie aanval hebt, dan kan dit alsnog door hyperventilatie komen. Doordat je tegen een aanval aanhikt krijg je wel pijn en druk op je borst. Ik heb er zelf ook last van, bij mij helpt het heel soms ook wel om in een zakje te gaan blazen en gewoon helemaal tot rust te komen. Maar dat is vaak makkelijker gezegt dan gedaan. Wat ik ook heb gehad is ademhalings oefeningen, ik ben voor die hyperventilatie bij een mensendieck therapie geweest, maar je kunt er ook mee naar de fysio toegaan. 

Onderhand heb je die test al gedaan als ik het zo goed begrijp kreeg je daar direct uitslag van of wanneer krijg je die? 

Wens je heel veel sterkte ermee

Liefs,
Jorien

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb paniekaanvallen en dat heeft dezelfde verschijnselen als hyperventilatie. Ben wel drie keer bij de huisartsenpost geweest in totale paniek. Met pijn op de borst;met benauwdheid; met het gevoel dood te gaan, controle te verliezen of flauw te gaan vallen. Gespannen spieren, zweten, koud hebben, tintelingen, slecht zicht.

Ontspannen helpt, maar dat is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Probeer idd eens in een zakje te blazen. Heb je valeriaan druppeltjes? Als je je druk maakt, altijd terug gaan naar de huisarts. Al is het maar om je gerust te laten stellen. Bij mij is er een hartfilmpje gemaakt, waarvan de uitslag goed was en dat stelde gerust.
Veel sterkte! Neem een lekker glas wijn ofzo; dat ontspant ook wat. Afleiding zoeken, helpt ook. Zelfs al is het iets in het huishouden doen. Op de bank of in bed blijven piekeren en aan je hart denken, helpt niet. En dat weet ik dus uit ervaring, dus het is niet gek als dat juist is wat je wilt doen. Ga erop uit en doe iets leuks!

----------


## appel1981

steken in de hartstreek hebben niets met je hart te maken, hoe moeilijk ook voor te stellen, het klinkt mij dat je ribspieren niet sterk genoeg zijn of geirriteerd..ik heb er nu zelf last van en het lijkt of ik al dagen rondloop met een hartaanval..is zelfs doorgetrokken naar de achterkant van mijn ribben en kan me amper bewegen. khou gewoon vol, rust en no stress is de remedie...check andere hyperventilatie tips, staan enkele manieren om rustig te worden bij.. gr

----------

